# Appaloosa Conformation



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

5 yr old Appaloosa.
Sorrel frost/leopard/blanket




































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Cute horse!
Shoulder angle is steep, which makes his neck look longer than it actually is. Neck could use muscling as well
Cannon's are a bit long in the front legs and possibly buck-kneed, but hard to tell in those photos.
Nice, deep girth
Back legs are sickle-hocked but he's got nice hindquarters and a very adorable head


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Lovely color!
Not good with comfo but looks like a nice sturdy one


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

He is actually pigeon toed in the front. These photos are almost 2 months old. He got a breack from october to december. Lol everything is green here now. His neck does look better though. He was toned down in those on his break. But thanks for the input.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

